# Lift tips



## MIKE W (Jan 11, 2001)

First time posting in the atv/4x4 area. I just bought a 1995 Ford F150 4x4 off road package and i'd like to put my old 35's from my Dodge (lease returns March 23thrd). Of course I have to buy 17x9 rims (thinking of M/T new classic lock). What suspension lift should I buy? There is so many in the off road mags. Some list with or without shocks and with or without a-arm(?). I have no idea. I don't want the truck to look stupid because I have to drive it to work (i'm thinking 4" should do). I just want it to look tough and perfrom well in the bush (mild off-roading). The truck now has 31's and 3:55 gears. I have a set of 4:10's from my stang, and i'll just buy another set. Any suggestions/opinions would really help. Any pic's of older (90's) lifted F150's would be cool too.

Thanks
Mike W


----------



## djkillaz (Mar 7, 2004)

you need at leats a 6" lift to gain enough clearance for your wheel wells turning radius. 4" will clear but the first time you hit a descent bump wheeling you'll crush your fenders. depending on what motor you have . 3.55 gears are ok if your gonna make it a daily driver. 4.10 will work also. 4.10 is your best bet if your gonna go larger than 35" tires. I run 4.56 with dual lockers and 44" boggers. it all depends on your intension w/ your truck. 
I'd go w/ A super lift suspension or Sky Jacker kit.
you can go to our web site to see suspension comparisons.
www.powerhouse4x4.homestead.com


----------



## MIKE W (Jan 11, 2001)

Thanks, I talked to a few people who tell me i'll need the 6" lift, thats ok. I still don't know what kit to get. If I knew of a good 4x4 site that would have lots of people on it, maybe then I would get a good recommendation. So far everyone just tells me to buy what they sell. Like Mumbly's says BDS and that is probably because they don't advertise in mags and you can't buy from them, so they can mark up the price. I went to your websight, but I did'nt see ANY lift lits. I just want a smooth ride, quality components. The only thing i've heard everyone agree with is don't buy ruff stuff or tuff country or whatever they call themselves. I will be ordering a kit within the next few days. I would like to spend $800 on a kit that includes rear leafs, shocks. Or maybe $1000 for one that includes new arms (if I need them??) instead of drop brackets. I want a complete kit, I don't want to start putting it on and find out I need something else for it to work. I know i'll need s.s. brake lines and a steering stabilizer. But I don't know if i'll need drop mounts for the sway bar and whatever else. I wish I would run into someone that has done it before.


----------



## djkillaz (Mar 7, 2004)

hey, yeah ny site is being redone now. I didnt know. My partner who takes care of my site is re-doing it. we got a bunch more accounts. so had to move things around. will back up soon. first, you will need to get a kit w/ new radius arms. your old ones wont work. all kits come w/ new ones. I did some checking for you on some full system suspension lifts. They are going to cost you over a $1000.00 dollars. but, I talked to a guy at 4 Wheel Online and they have the hook up for ya. I personally am partial to Super Lift. I'm a firm believer in there products. We do some serious wheeling and professional mud bogg racing. and have never had any problems w/ them. I feel from my experience. that Super Lift and Sky Jacker is the best for quality and warranty out there. there are some others that are good but most dont apply to our style of ttrucks. Well, any ways . 4 Wheel Online has a 6" Super lift kit system. w/ includes new A-Arms, brackets and shocks. one thing you will have to buy extra is a new steering arm that will accomodate a 6" lift. and new brake lines. I'd check you brake line clearance after kit is on. thats if you have a 4x4 near ya. the lift will stretch you brake lines and even brake them when your hitting the trails. you can buy them as a kit at just about any 4x4 store. the store 4Wheel online has your kit on sale!!!! at about 45% off. the original price was about $1000.00. now it at I think $580.00 . and thats w/ springs for rear not blocks. and comes w/ new shocks. the web site is: www.4wheelonline.com
once your on htere page you'll see at the left towards the bottom. then just find the Super lift logo and your there. to bad you werent in our area I'd help ya put it on. plan on it taking you better part of a day to do it right. Good Luck!!!!!


----------



## djkillaz (Mar 7, 2004)

once you get your kit let me know. I can help guide ya sort of. I do suspension kits on the side. have done alot of various styles of kits on many different kinds of vehicles. it will take some time to do so be patient. and a couple buds that are mechanically inclined will help. lending a hand. plan on have various sockets, saw zaw, torch kit. some old bolts can very stubborn. the lift kits instructions are very user friendly. as long as you follow them step by step you should'nt have a problem.


----------



## MIKE W (Jan 11, 2001)

Well, I ordered my kit yesterday. I got the Superlift 6" front 4" rear. I also got the extended radius arms, s.s. brake lines, steering stabilizer and shocks w/boots along with the 17 x 9 rims. The kit w/arms was $850 plus $89 s.s. brake lines and $50 stabilizer and of course $725 for the rims. $1770 to my door, man that's a chunk of change and I did'nt even get the super runner steering system and I had to settle for blocks for the rear, the salesman said the add a leaf would make it a much harsher ride anyway. I can always upgrade in the future. My buddy said it would take the whole day and I have a few experianced guys helping out. Yea we got torches, air compressers and welders, along with some sledge hammers, we'll get it done. I'll have to post some pics of the before and after.


----------



## djkillaz (Mar 7, 2004)

when you get her done. come up and hang w/ the big boys!!! we will take ya out and have some fun.


----------

